# 50 shades of grey



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

My wife has just got a electric shock while reading 50 shades of grey on her kindle!!
That will teach her to use it with wet fingers!!


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

lol


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Haaaaaa thats about the only 'tingle' she will get from that trilogy! Not the best written books around :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I hear the ladies are flicking their way through it.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I sniffed my wife's copy of 50 shades of Gray, there's definitely something fishy going on.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------

